# Lena genervt von Frank Elstner!?



## Franky70 (13 Mai 2011)

Ich habe das Interview in der Halle im TV gesehen und fand es eigentlich nichts besonderes. Aber manch einer meint nun, Lena sei eine richtige Zicke geworden.

Möge sich jeder seine Meinung bilden (und am Besten hier reinschreiben). 

YouTube - Lena Meyer-Landrut & Frank Elstner - ein freches Interview


----------



## simon27 (13 Mai 2011)

Tja, da treffen halt 2 Welten aufeinander. Seine seit Jahrzehnten eingespielten Floskeln und sie, die sich einfach nicht daran gewöhnen will, bei so etwas einfach zu lächeln. Man mag das für zickig halten oder einfach nur für ehrlich und natürlich. Ich denke mal letzteres.


----------



## Punisher (13 Mai 2011)

Der alte Mann sollte sich endlich zur Ruhe setzen. Wo gibts denn sowas, dass man noch ein Mikro in der Hand hält?


----------



## saboteur87 (13 Mai 2011)

lena einfach süß


----------



## johnny0815 (13 Mai 2011)

Ich mag Lena´s Art ja nun mal komplett nicht, das ist mir einfach schon wieder zu affektiert und dadurch irgendwie halt schon wieder nicht mehr "natürlich", weiß auch net genau. 
Aber bezüglich Elstner kann ich ihr da mal net böse sein.


----------



## celebboard100 (13 Mai 2011)

simon27 schrieb:


> Tja, da treffen halt 2 Welten aufeinander. Seine seit Jahrzehnten eingespielten Floskeln und sie, die sich einfach nicht daran gewöhnen will, bei so etwas einfach zu lächeln. Man mag das für zickig halten oder einfach nur für ehrlich und natürlich. Ich denke mal letzteres.



Das ist alles, nur nicht ehrlich! Lena ist meiner Ansicht nach total aufgesetzt. Wenn sie bei sowas nicht lächeln will, soll sie es nicht machen. Die ganzen Dinge werden nur inszeniert um sie in Szene zu setzen. Was sie da abzieht ist einfach nur respektlos. Als sie bei Opdenhövel beim Interview saß hat sie auch nichts besseres zu tun gehabt, als seine Gestiken nachzuäffen. Was bildet sie sich eigentlich ein. Ich hoffe auf eine schlechte Plazierung, damit sie wieder auf den Boden zurückgeholt wird. 
Für alle die sich jetzt darüber aufregen: Ja, es gibt Leute die keine Lena-Fans sind und die glauben dass sie absolut aufgesetzt und künstlich ist.


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Mai 2011)

Ich find sie auch absolut unnatürlich aber wenn man seit einem knappen Jahr Tag für Tag von den Medien verfolgt wird und sich immer präsentieren muss, kann man schon mal abheben und/oder schlecht gelaunt sein. 

Ich wünsche ihr nichts schlechtes aber ich hoffe das sich dieser ganze Lena-Hype nach dem Grand Prix endlich beruhigt!


----------



## Max100 (13 Mai 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Lena genervt von Frank Elsner, wer fragt uns den wie genervt wir von dem albernen Kind sind???????




Da gebe ich dir aber so was von recht


----------



## Karrel (13 Mai 2011)

ich finde sie haben schon beide ihre daseinsberechtigung. nur dass sie halt beide ein völlig unterschiedliches publikum ansprechen sollen/wollen.
aber deswegen sollte lena ihm trotzdem angemessenen respekt entgegenbringen und dem alten mann nicht dauernd ins wort fallen!


----------



## Katzun (13 Mai 2011)

> aber deswegen sollte lena ihm trotzdem angemessenen respekt entgegenbringen und dem alten mann nicht dauernd ins wort fallen!




so sehe ich das auch. war extrem unhöflich von ihr!

selbstbewusstsein hin oder her, anstand sollte sie aber noch lernen


----------



## jupp24 (13 Mai 2011)

Gegenüber den Dumpfbacken die bei RTL in den diversen Show´s auftreten und dann befragt werden ist Lena eine sehr taffe Person und International vorzeige fähig.
Und wer wie Elsner so dummerhaft fragt, darf sich nicht wundern bei den Antworten die er bekommt, auch wenn er eine Galionsfigur der deutschen Unterhaltung ist.


----------



## Ragdoll (13 Mai 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir aber so was von recht



Ich schließe mich da auch gleich an


----------



## Solitos (13 Mai 2011)

Was ist denn an dem Verhalten so schlimm? Die ist eben etwas quirlig 

Die Hälfte der Leute, die sich über das Verhalten beschweren, schimpfen im nächsten Moment über das ach so penible und langweilige Auftreten von Talkshowgästen in anderen Sendungen.
Ich mag Lena auch nicht, aber dies ist eben ihre Art. Und wenn sie nicht so durchgeknallt und selbstbewusst wäre, hätte sie niemals so einen Erfolg erzielt. Die sagt eben was sie sich denkt, auch wenn das nicht immer gut gewählte Worte sind.


----------



## Franky70 (13 Mai 2011)

Ein Treffen von zwei Generationen, wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein können.
Der stets überseriös wirkende Frank versus die flippige Lena.
Ich kann beide Meinungen hier verstehen. 
Natürlich hat er Respekt für sein Lebenswerk verdient (u.a. "Wetten, dass...?" Erfinder - ein Format, das ausnahmsweise nicht aus den USA oder sonstwo nachgeäfft wurde), aber ich finde ihn mit seiner Art in diesem ESC Rahmen einfach deplaziert...und wirklich kompetent (oder interessiert?) wirkt er auf dem Gebiet auch nicht ("European song contest" war kein Versprecher, er sagte es ja mehrmals).
Man darf Lenas verbale Ergüsse aber um Gottes Willen nicht so ernst nehmen!
Sie ist immer noch ein Teenager (wird in 10 Tagen 20) und auch wenn sie im Lichte der Öffentlichkeit steht, sollte man ihr dieses rebellische Getue nicht übel nehmen.
So waren wir doch (fast) alle mal, wenn wir ehrlich sind. 
Ich hätte so einem (sorry) Spießer-Typen damals auch Kontra gegeben. 

Hätte sie die patzigen Kommentare gegenüber Raab oder Elton angebracht, hätte es niemanden gekümmert. 
Frank ist Profi genug, um das Ganze richtig einordnen zu können.
Und vielleicht ist er noch im TV, wenn man von Lena nicht mehr sooo viel sieht und hört (was ich ihr aber nicht wünsche, ich mag sie - schon rein optisch, ihrem Girliecharme kann ich mich schwerlich entziehen).


----------



## saboteur87 (14 Mai 2011)

lena ich liebe dich


----------



## petersued (14 Mai 2011)

Frank Elstner war schon immer der langweiligste und gleichzeitig nicht gerade kompetenteste Mensch im Fernsehen. Ich finds absolut genial, dass der von Lena auf die Schippe genommen wurde


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (14 Mai 2011)

petersued schrieb:


> Frank Elstner war schon immer der langweiligste und gleichzeitig nicht gerade kompetenteste Mensch im Fernsehen. Ich finds absolut genial, dass der von Lena auf die Schippe genommen wurde



Ohne Ihn wäre das Westfernsehen schon damals öde gewesen Alter.


----------



## Maus68 (14 Mai 2011)

Ich kann nur eins sagen mir geht der ganze Hype mit der Lena ganz gewalltig auf die Nüsse. Hoffentlich bekommt sie heute Abend einen dämpfer das sie mal wieder weiß wo sie her kommt.


----------



## floyd (14 Mai 2011)

Ist halt ne eingebildete dumme Göre geworden der Ihr Erfolg zu Kopfe gestiegen ist , hoffe sie geht unter . In 10 - 20 Jahren kennt die eh keiner mehr.


----------



## KingJesus (15 Mai 2011)

Lena hat halt ihre Art. Ich finde sie mal sowas von cool und eigenständig und mal ziemlich nervig. Groß geändert hat sie sich aber nicht. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Sie hat schon bei "Unser Star für Oslo" ihre typischen Sprüche gerissen - und jeder (nicht auf die Goldwaage legen) hat sie dafür geliebt. Sie war ein Held, als sie den ESC gewonnen hat! Und jetzt? Sie wird ja schon fast mit Füßen getreten. Den ganzen Hype hat sie selbst ja gar nicht zu verantworten. Die Medien haben sie gepusht und gespusht. Dass es irgendwann nur noch nervt liegt auf der Hand. Es ist so ein bißchen wie beim Fußball: Gewinnt die DFB-Elf, dann sind sie die Helden und werden Weltmeister, wenn sie verliert dann ist die Mannschaft schlecht und alles ist Sch***... Sie hat heute einen guten Auftritt hingelegt. Der Song war ebenfalls nicht so meins, aber ihr deswegen Schlechtes wünschen... Ich weiß nicht.
Nochmal direkt zum Interview. Auch hier eine Mischung aus beiden schon erwähnten Stellungnahmen. Sie ist ein bißchen zu weit gegangen. Bei solch teilweise blöden Fragen und einem Moderator, der den Eindruck macht, als hätte er gar keinen Bock auf das Alles ist es aber auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die ein-oder andere Antwort ein bißchen patzig daher kommt. Außerdem bereitet man sich auf seinen Interviewpartner vor. Er hätte wissen müssen, WEN er sich da einlädt...


----------



## Franky70 (15 Mai 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt, was diese erst 19jährige in den letzten Monaten erlebt hat, dafür ist sie aber immer noch ziemlich natürlich geblieben.
Ich würde es nicht "frech" nennen, eher erfrischend, denn es gibt ja soo viele Leute mit den immer gleichen, vorgefertigten Sprüchen, sie ist immer spontan, zensiert nicht jeder ihrer Worte bereits vorher im Kopf.

Was ich nie verstand: Ich las soo oft, sie sei soo verrückt, soo ausgeflippt...nein, die meisten Menschen sind einfach verdammt angepasst und trauen sich nicht, ihren Mund aufzumachen. SO wird ein Schuh daraus, finde ich.

Sie blieb cool, als Elstner sinngemäß meinte, sie solle sich mal schön bei allen Handwerkern bedanken (aaahh...er macht ihr oberlehrerhaft Vorschriften...ich dachte, sie rastet gleich aus).
Hallo?
Klar ist das viel Arbeit, aber die machen ihren Job.
Muß sie sich nun auch bei den Kameraleuten, den Kosmetikerinnen, dem Catering-Service, dem Düsseldorfer OB sowieso... usw. persönlich bedanken?!
Lena, nun bedank Dich mal...also, bei dieser dämlichen Floskel wäre mir an Lenas Stelle vielleicht sogar richtig der Kragen geplatzt.
Das ist diese altbackende political correctness. Möglichst bei Allen bedanken, die auch nur am Rande was mit dem ESC zu tun haben und um Gottes Willen nirgendwo anecken.
Schade, dass sie am Schluß zu Elstner nicht sagte (nachdem er bestimmt meinte "Liebe Lena, herzlichen Dank für das Interview und ich, sowie die ganze Fernsehnation drücken Dir, unserer Lena, ganz fest die Daumen...blah...)...Lena: "Okidoki...fuck you very much for the interview, Herr...wie war noch gleich Ihr Name?" 
Aber man kann nicht alles haben. 

Lena hat unglaublich starke Nerven und tritt ganz locker vor etlichen Millionen auf - ich würde vor Schiß sterben, glaube ich. 
Man hätte Guildo Horn das Interview führen lassen sollen, das wäre sicher auch lustiger geworden.


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Mai 2011)

Pro Lena, wen kümmert dieser alte Spießer Elstner mit seinen seit Jahrzehnten gleichen Floskeln????


----------



## SabineC (22 Juni 2011)

Nicht ganz Ladylike


----------

